# Syncing 4.2 Source



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

With the 4.2 source hopefully dropping tomorrow, I would like to know how to sync the source. My repo is currently up to date through 4.1.2. Do I have to do a full repo sync again or can I just add in the 4.2 source. Could someone please reply with the command. I use Ubuntu 12.04. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

MVPanthersFan11 said:


> With the 4.2 source hopefully dropping tomorrow, I would like to know how to sync the source. My repo is currently up to date through 4.1.2. Do I have to do a full repo sync again or can I just add in the 4.2 source. Could someone please reply with the command. I use Ubuntu 12.04. Thanks in advance.


Are you synced up to AOSP or a teams source? (AOKP, CM, etc.) If you are synced up to anything other than AOSP (and don't quote me on this as I'm still a bit inexperienced in this regard) I believe all you will have to do is go into your .repo directory in your working folder and change the default branch to reflect whatever the latest 4.2 branch is called. It may still have to pull down a hell of a lot of new data to update to 4.2 though. Probably won't be a full sync though (could be wrong) For any teams source you will most likely have to wait until they merge all the new stuff into their own. Again, not 100% sure on this as I've never done it before but I think this is how it will have to happen.


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Are you synced up to AOSP or a teams source? (AOKP, CM, etc.) If you are synced up to anything other than AOSP (and don't quote me on this as I'm still a bit inexperienced in this regard) I believe all you will have to do is go into your .repo directory in your working folder and change the default branch to reflect whatever the latest 4.2 branch is called. It may still have to pull down a hell of a lot of new data to update to 4.2 though. Probably won't be a full sync though (could be wrong) For any teams source you will most likely have to wait until they merge all the new stuff into their own. Again, not 100% sure on this as I've never done it before but I think this is how it will have to happen.


Thanks for the reply. I'm synced to AOSP source.


----------



## KernWillia (Nov 14, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] It may still have to pull down a hell of a lot of new data to update to 4.2 though.[/background]


----------

